# [Tomcat 5.5.12+Axis] Datenbank Zugriff



## Krabat (24. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen webService, der mittels JDBC auf meine Sybase db im Netzwerk zugreifen soll. Als normales Programm funzt das, aber wenn ich es als webService erstelle, wird die Methode mit dem db-Zugriff gar nicht mit umgewandelt als WebService-Methode. Vermutlich fehlt noch eine entsprechende Zuordnung zu den jdbc libs. Habe also mein jdbc jar in "...\Tomcat-5.5\webapps\axis\WEB-INF\lib" gepackt, leider ohne Erfolg.
Muss ich es in Tomcat bekanntgeben? Falls ja, wie?


----------



## Krabat (25. Okt 2005)

hmm... ist das Problem zu trivial, allseits bekannt oder technisch nicht möglich? 
 ???:L


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Okt 2005)

nö, was willst du eigentlich:

"gar nicht mit umgewandelt" - was soll das heissen?

"leider ohne Erfolg" - ja und: Exception? 

"es bekanntgeben" - was bekanntgeben??


(den JDBC Treiber musst du natürlich in WEB-INF/lib oder server/common/lib legen)


----------

